# Is it better to wait



## jehmayer (Jul 27, 2015)

Reading some of the posts, it seems like it might be better to let the Win 10 roll-out for a couple of months before changing over -- am I right?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Thats what I'm advising - let all the bugs come out in the next few months 
Unless you have an imperative to upgrade to 10 - you have a year to do it 

A few people are having issues with the actual upgrading, I still haven't managed to upgrade a test PC 
keeps failing - just doing various things to fix it, and now just downloading the install 

although I installed the preview onto an older vista PC and its working quite well


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The July 29th release of Windows 10 is so buggy that Microsoft plans to release a "service pack" for it in a week or so.

I definitely would wait a few months.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

I performed a clean install of Windows 10 on my primary machine on July 29 and have had nothing but trouble with it so far. I would advise waiting at least a month for the initial kinks to be worked out.

That being said, it looks great, the boot time is unbelievably fast, and there are a lot of "under the hood" features that I know I will like. I just need to get it successfully activated and install the necessary drivers for my other 2 monitors to work...


----------



## pcthicko (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes I would suggest you wait a couple of months. I have just completed upgrade from 8.1 to 10 and my laptop is useless. I cannot open any websites and my start button plus several other task bar buttons do not work. I have tried everything I can with my limited knowledge and tried several of the fixes suggested online yet none have worked. I wish I had waited. Can anyone help me?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I have upgraded 2 laptops, one running 8.1 the other running Win7 Ultimate neither one of them have had any problems at all.


----------



## joe957 (Mar 2, 2015)

Just finished my upgrade from 8.1. It must have gone OK, I made it back to TSG Forum.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Everything has been glitch free for me so far. except for some mis-steps of my own making. Keep in mind though that there may be problems hiding in the closet that we don't know about yet.

I have so far only found one piece of software that does not play well with Win 10 and that is Winamp. I do not like the fact that everytime I try to an MP3 it defaults to Groove which I don't like. I am able to play my MP3s using PowerDVD though.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Working fine on my ASUS laptop now 
Edge (replacement for IE) you cannot change the search engine, but i use google chrome 

Not really tested fully - but most things appear to have worked OK


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Actually you cab can change the search engine.I will have to review again how to do it then post back in a few minutes, I changed mine to google


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK, I went to settings >advanced setting> theres an option to change bing 
and clicked on change search engine 
and the bit to add was greyed out 

I know this was an issue on the preview builds and not enabled 

I will have another go - unless its a different method now

EDIT 
Now still all grey - to add a new provider


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

If you want to use google as your search engine, you have to click the + symbol at the top of the address bar then then in the space below enter google.com - then click the 3 dots at the right. scroll the windo that opens down to reach settings, then scroll down again to reach advanced settings. Scroll down until you find the Search in Adress Bar. you should have Bingin there and Google as an otion select google and it will change it.

You can also change Edge to open directly to your Home Page instead of the Where to Next page. But it is trickier.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

You have to have the Search Engine URL showing in the existing Search box before it will let you change it in settings


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

excellent that worked 
in the past you just went to add and then found the search engine - so slightly different

Also you can set the home page to google 
by going to settings and custom and removing Start X 
and adding www.google.com


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Yep, but I have had TSG as my home page formore than 10 years now. Loyal fan AM I


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you can have that too - just add the url and it will open two tabs

I have just setup 5 tabs to open on start up 

TSG
TSF
Excel 
MrExcel 
google

all works great just like on google chrome on w7


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I figured out my problem with WinAmp also, I had a bad copy of the installer.Redownloaded it and it installed and works perfect. Seems Groove is built into Win 10 ad you can't uninstall it. I do no like Groove. To be useful you have to use an Xbox login. I do not want an Xbox login. I do not have a Microsoft account either.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i have loads of MS accounts, but never use myself or if setting up a PC

downside was onedrive in windows 8/8.1 so i had a work around using syncdriver
BUT 
windows 10 - now works with onedrive the windows 7 way 
you can have a local account and install one drive to use any ms account you like

Allthough off topic for *jehmayer * I guess it gives a flavour of issues


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Well to tell you the truth, for the OP's sake, semi humble opinion, for people like me the upgrade was worth it. I am finding Win 10 to be as easy to use as I did Win 7, I liked 8.1 mostly, but so far win 10 a definite improvement. Yes some things are different, but somethings work the same. the new Browser for me had the biggest learning curve. I did find that replacing the Start menu with Classic Shell was preferable to me. It is more customizable. And seems more familiar.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm just installing and setting up all my email , favourites , dropbox, onedrive 
and will start to use in place of my main PC for a little while and see how it all goes

so just copying thunderbird and all my emails and profiles for imap , MS accounts and my domians - to see if it sets up and works on a simple transfer


----------



## cherlotte (Aug 21, 2014)

Nothing wrong with me. I have upgraded the window from 7 to 10. I'm very happy and using it now.
I can't find out what problem or error from my computer.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

How do you use one drive without a Microsoft account? I also do not have password protected accounts on any of my computers. I have no financial or critical files that need to be snoop protected.

I have Microsoft Office 2010 on my computers. No problems with that.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

I'm on Windows 7, a gamer as well as doing pc support, and I'm going to wait a good few months.

Sure, it has DirectX 12 support, but the main game I play (BF4/BF3) wasn't built on DX12. Also, many of the other games I have in Steam are not on that either.

I know many of my gaming pals say to upgrade, but I'm very happy still with my Win7 system. Even Microsoft said you would only get a 20% increase in performance with DX12.

Not that fussed to be honest, and I know what its like to get stuff on day of release, and be in agony with bugs, glitches, crashes, random issues (I got BF4 on day of release if anyone else had it, it was so bad, even consoles crashed).

So, I tend to wait. Let the drivers get sorted, let Microsoft sort out any bugs, as most peoples computers won't be brand new hardware just released, but a mis-match of old/new stuff from random manufactures 

You have a year until it goes to Paid version, so why rush


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i started a quirks thread here
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-10/1152735-windows-10-quirks-found-so.html

just so people can put anything like the conversations above

you do need an MS account for one drive - but on 8/8.1 you had to have the account setup as a user and could not use a local account 
the workaroud was to use syncdriver - then you could have a local account and still use onedrive 
OR now with w10 i can have two different onedrives on the same PC on the same local account
one using the onedrive program and the other using syncdrive


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

eddie5659 said:


> (I got BF4 on day of release if anyone else had it, it was so bad, even consoles crashed).


Yeah...I did too. That really should have taught me the lesson of getting things on the day of release.

Haven't had the chance to try to get my system working since Wednesday, so hopefully I can take a look at it this week.

BTW - I know what you sound like now! I also have a Youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/Codester145


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I wonder how the numbers compare, satisfied vs Problems? I have 2 laptops setup with no problems.

I made system Images of both laptops before upgrading just in case. If big problems show up down the road I can stat all over again.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

TheShooter93 said:


> Yeah...I did too. That really should have taught me the lesson of getting things on the day of release.
> 
> Haven't had the chance to try to get my system working since Wednesday, so hopefully I can take a look at it this week.
> 
> BTW - I know what you sound like now! I also have a Youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/Codester145


Cody, I'll subscribe to you now, as I see you also play L4D2, which I haven't played for ages. Hoping to break 20 subscribers soon, stuck on 19 for ages 

Anyway, will let this thread go back to topic


----------



## cherlotte (Aug 21, 2014)

dustyjay said:


> I wonder how the numbers compare, satisfied vs Problems? I have 2 laptops setup with no problems.
> 
> I made system Images of both laptops before upgrading just in case. If big problems show up down the road I can stat all over again.


I agree with you. No problem with me.

I'm too happy to use it (window 10).

But, mine is desktop. Self-made.


----------

